# New whelping unit



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

So excited, just got to show you guys our new whelping unit that was finished yesterday. "The Dog House" I think it has already been named. As we have most of our bitches pregnant at the moment thanks must go to my parents for this early Christmas present. It's soooooo luxurious and is going to make raising the puppies a real joy. The Vet and the Council Breeding Licence Inspector were here yesterday too and said 'That will do MORE than nicely." Praise indeed!! The first of the 10!!!! mummy's is due on 26th May and the last on 11th June. I'd better get some good sleeps this week. LOL

Julia..........(and Stephen xx)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

oooh very posh.. you are really going to have your work cut out.. wish I lived nearer to come and help out , what a great Saturday job opportunity for some local doggie person. Good luck ... I know a couple of people on here who will be waiting patiently for news of your arrivals x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, that is impressive, is it heated if you have litters in cooler months?? Looks very nice.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Wow, that is impressive, is it heated if you have litters in cooler months?? Looks very nice.


Yes each box is insulated and heated. Lush


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

How very posh! Looks alot fancier than some of our human maternity units! lol


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow Julia it looks amazing, im so excited. Were on your waiting list it seems like weve been waiting for ages im really looking forward to seeing all the new pups and choosing one.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

That looks great and 10 mums due within a couple of weeks - wow. There's going to be a hoard of very excited prospective puppy owners on the forum over the next few weeks - if you have a spare black or choc girl maybe you could PM me


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks fab! I'm looking forward to seeing it in the flesh! Am so excited about the impending arrivals and eagerly awaiting news!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mandy ???????? Black or chocolate ... pick myself up lol x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Mandy ???????? Black or chocolate ... pick myself up lol x


I know, I know but Strof51's Poppy is a real cutie and Weez74's chocolate Rosie looks delicious with her new hairdo...


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> That looks great and 10 mums due within a couple of weeks - wow. There's going to be a hoard of very excited prospective puppy owners on the forum over the next few weeks - if you have a spare black or choc girl maybe you could PM me


Mandy you're bad LOL :devil:

Fallon - It's personal preference where to whelp I guess, all ways are good if the pups are healthy. I've never had any born in the house even when I had one litter a year. Perhaps it's because I spent the previous 25 years foaling down horses (delivered over 150 foals) and lambing sheep (stupid things sheep), I'm used to getting up and going out in the middle of the night. We just bring the pups in to the house for a couple of hours a day from 5 - 8 weeks old to socialize them. Saying that our two poodles and two cockapoos live in the house at night but only run freely in the house when we invite them.

Sarah and Donna.........not long now. It's going to be mad but it's going to be such a fun summer. 

Julia


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

fallon said:


> I agree as long as its all done right and to a high standard, and your kennels look great. here is our pony stallion in our home lol


Fallon he's absolutely adorable, what a great character. Here is me on our Trakehner stallion  Not in the house but stopping off to see friends on a hack, 'just the one' lol!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG ponies in houses? That picture is amazing!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Julia & Stephen - your new maternity unit looks fab! You must be so pleased with it! And it's arrived just in time!! I can't believe the first mum is due next week - their pregnancies have flown by! Looking forward to seeing photos of the pups and really looking forward to July when we come and choose one for our little family! 

Harri x


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

how many litters 10!! your poodle boys have been busy you are going to have lots of fun will you get many colours ? janice


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

MANDY!!!!! Black or chocolate...really??? I am in shock


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> MANDY!!!!! Black or chocolate...really??? I am in shock


I know, I know - don't know what's come over me but have seen some lovely pics of black and choc pups on here lately.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> I know, I know - don't know what's come over me but have seen some lovely pics of black and choc pups on here lately.


My hubby is wanting a choco pup bad!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Can I ask one question dukee doodles. how long have you been breeding this lovely breed?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Hayley,

Julia bred her first Cockapoo puppies just over 4 years ago - having looked into the breed for a puppy for her daughter Ella - she could not find the type that suited her so due to her animal breeding background she decided to breed her own ! I turned up here 3 years ago and the rest is history.

Stephen x


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

So it's your wife juila with all the Knowledge then. good on you julia iv always said women are far more Suppirer to men lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

yazmin said:


> So it's your wife juila with all the Knowledge then. good on you julia iv always said women are far more Suppirer to men lol


Yazmin

I do hope that you were trying to be humourous! However I feel rather irritated by your comment.

I may be a very experienced stock woman having spent my entire adult life breeding both sheep and horses professionally but in this arena Stephen and I have worked together for just over three years now and developed Jukee Doodles as equals. 

Julia


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

................and I can even tie my own shoe laces too !
Stephen x


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

So your instant experts in breeding! by your posts you give the impression you have been breeding dogs for 20yrs plus. And as a new owner to this breed I find your posts over done and trying to be something that your not. Also 10 litters in one go does not sound to impressive. That's how I feel sorry.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

yazmin said:


> So your instant experts in breeding! by your posts you give the impression you have been breeding dogs for 20yrs plus. And as a new owner to this breed I find your posts over done and trying to be something that your not. Also 10 litters in one go does not sound to impressive. That's how I feel sorry.


That was completely uncalled for


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I second that and its becoming irritating that a few people think its acceptable to be rude and insulting rather than helpful on the forum. By the way Hayley which breeder is your pup from?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Yes I second that and its becoming irritating that a few people think its acceptable to be rude and insulting rather than helpful on the forum. By the way Hayley which breeder is your pup from?


Excuse me dont bring my little yaz in to this as she is from a Reputable breeder. I'm simply stating how i feel.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

yazmin said:


> So your instant experts in breeding! by your posts you give the impression you have been breeding dogs for 20yrs plus. And as a new owner to this breed I find your posts over done and trying to be something that your not. Also 10 litters in one go does not sound to impressive. That's how I feel sorry.


We like to be open and honest and don't hide anything that we do. We don't expect what we say or do to suit everybody. 

With us what you see is what you get and we openly invite anyone here to visit and see everything in our whole set-up as we have no reason to be secretive.

10 litters is because what we do works, we have developed the facilities and we have the demand. 

We are enjoying being on this forum as cockapoo owners, Buzz and Yum-Yum are our pets. We are happy to share our real life experiences with anyone that asks. We do not profess to be 'something that we are not' but we are genuine.

Julia and Stephen


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

yazmin said:


> Excuse me dont bring my little yaz in to this as Ishe is from a Reputable breeder. I'm simply stating how i feel.


It's just that I agree with jukees about honesty and openness and would not like to see someone using the forum to criticise a breeder because they have a close association with another breeder whilst not being open about that. And as most of us dislike this kind of posting, I am not commenting further on this thread.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> It's just that I agree with jukees about honesty and openness and would not like to see someone using the forum to criticise a breeder because they have a close association with another breeder whilst not being open about that. And as most of us dislike this kind of posting, I am not commenting further on this thread.


close association what are you going on about im simply saying how I feel.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Look, This forum is open and fun loving. if your opinions happen to be rudely and harshly negative then I ask that you keep them to yourself. we do our best to keep this forum in an upbeat, fun, informative, and good natured forum. we understand that there are other forums where negativity is welcome....this isn't the place. if you wish to express your opinion there are ways to do it without being rude.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hear hear Amanda, Helen and others. I’m getting fed up with this. I’ve been logging onto this site since December and have so far found it to be brilliant. People ask for advice and support, and they get it. In a constructive, friendly and informative way. I have found it invaluable, which is why I decided to join in April so that I can share my enthusiasm with like minded people. However, in the last week I have read a couple of threads where you (Hayley) and your friend seem intent on causing distress and upset. There is no need. In my opinion, Jukee Doodles are on this forum as dog lovers and people who have worked with animals for a very long time (Julia in particular), and therefore they have the knowledge to share with people like myself who want to learn from them and bring up my dog in as a happy and healthly home as possible. JD have never told anyone to do one thing over another, or made out that they are better than anyone else. On the contrary, I have found that all they do is say what they do; fact. You may not agree with it, but that’s your decision. We all do things differently, and we all make our own choices. But there is no need to insult anyone or criticize anyone. As Amanda said, this forum isn’t about that. It’s about sharing ideas and helping those that need it. And if you don’t like it, then please leave it to those of us that do.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Everybody has their own opinions on every aspect in life. Politcs,cars food and yes even dogs. My personal philosophy is I RESPECT everyones opinion and everyones right to that opinion. I however don't have to agree with that opinion. This is not an attack or defence. Just my opinion!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

You're entitled to your opinion, Hayley, but we're also entitled to ask that you respect the pretty unique qualities of this forum, which are not only respect, but restraint, warmth, humour and LOVE!!

Please don't try to change it.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> I know, I know but Strof51's Poppy is a real cutie and Weez74's chocolate Rosie looks delicious with her new hairdo...


And this is just for you, Mandy:


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

:behindsofa: is it safe to come out yet????

Julia & Stephen if i am ever homeless can i come stay at one of your dog pads please - they look fab!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

jools said:


> :behindsofa: is it safe to come out yet????
> 
> Julia & Stephen if i am ever homeless can i come stay at one of your dog pads please - they look fab!!


I'll be right there with you, Jools! 

Oh, all this talk of breeders and puppies is making me doggy broody and Rosie isn't even 6 months old yet! My husband still isn't 100% sure we made the right choice getting Rosie (silly man!), so maybe I should start work on him now - it could take some time.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

......as a man - I welcome any of that kind of womanly work 

Stephen x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I bet you do! If I get him to come to the Southern meet, I expect everyone to dig in and help me out with this task! But, remember, Mum's the word........


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

How could he not love Rosie - shes gorgeous!!!! My hubby isn't dog mad - but knew his time had come to give in otherwise he would've been in the dog house (pardon the pun)


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, but you're just looking at pictures, whereas my husband is wiping her wee off his shoes. Heh heh heh. No, it's not funny. Bad wife.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Yeah, but you're just looking at pictures, whereas my husband is wiping her wee off his shoes. Heh heh heh. No, it's not funny. Bad wife.


Hee,hee oh thats given me a chuckle ............ i won't tell hubs that till mine gets his little waggy bum in the door!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Many years ago in my past life - I went out and treated myself to a little 50's sports car. I got it home and informed the Wife that I was just looking after it for a while. 6 months and lots of miles later she appeared to have twigged - but did not mention it.

.......... about 2 years later I came home from work to find a little bundle of fluff - an 8 week old Norfolk Terrier called Willow in the sitting room.........I did not get a chance to say a word as my Wife spun-around fixed me eye to eye and explained that ......she was "just looking after it for a while" !!!!

..............Women !

Stephen x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

That's a very good story! :laugh:

I think you may need to set up a permanent bed in that Doghouse when Julia sees you've been referring to her as "the Wife". Go and get that duvet now.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Stephen ... you sound a little like my husband.. its supposed to be women who say Ive had it for ages... speakers, sub woofers, guitars etc turn up at our house x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Louise - fortunately that was the previous marriage ! 

Karen - do you think then - if I had said - "What ?? This ol' thing ??" - I'd have gotten away with it ?????

Stephen x


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

I was going to say sorry then I just seen a post by jukee doodles 
Just a brief snap shot of a day in the life of a cockapoo breeder! I'm sorry and to you Sarah and respect what you have said but can't be part of this forum.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> And this is just for you, Mandy:


Ahhhhhh thank you, a lovely picture. She looks all grown up so it really is time to think about another  We'll give you all our support at the Southern meet with 'your work' on hubby and I'm sure all the cuddly little ones coming along will help get the job done. I'm going to do some prizes so maybe a category 'Cockapoo who most deserves a little brother or sister' with everyone briefed to vote for Rosie could also help


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

My post has been edited. admin can you delete my account thanks Hayley


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i edited your post because their was no need for the language used. we do have children who view the forum as well. 

you are entitled to your opinion as is everyone, but their are far more eloquent ways of putting things.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Don't make out I was using vile words! I did not this is the second time iv posted this. but it's been taken off I find that very strange,


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> I'm going to do some prizes so maybe a category 'Cockapoo who most deserves a little brother or sister' with everyone briefed to vote for Rosie could also help


Mandy - you are sooooooo bad :laugh:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive seen Julia and Stephens set up and thought it was fantastic.Ive never had a dog before (parents have) so i toke alot of persuading! (from hubbie and son).When i finally agreed i did a hell of alot of investigateing and decided on a cockapoo.After visting a few breeders we decided to leave a deposit with Jukee Doodles,why?? because i felt they knew a hell of alot about the breed the poodles were PRA tested and mainly because they really really cared and loved their dogs.Yes they are'nt a small home breeder but they have the room and space where they live,and i loved the fact that Julia used to be a dog groomer so had loads of useful tips.

All i can say is if your looking for a pup you need to go and view a breeders set up before you pass judgement, i loved their set up and even more loved the fact they both truly loved breeding cockapoo's.


----------

